
Cornell's Macaulay Library: world's largest archive of wildlife sounds - zdw
http://macaulaylibrary.org
======
arca_vorago
I wish these were under a creative commons license, but luckily I have found a
few other sources of wildlife sounds that are. (Wanting to put wildlife sounds
in a hobby gamedev project I have going on.)

Stuff like this confuses me because they state in their about section that one
of their primary purposes is for use in "the arts", but then in the terms of
use it says:

"Any other uses (including but not limited to commercial, promotional, or
administrative uses), reproduction, alteration, modification, public
performance or display, uploading or posting onto the internet, transmission,
redistribution or any other exploitation of the Website or the Content,
whether in whole or in part, are prohibited without prior written permission."

That doesn't seem to be very "arts" friendly to me, unless they are liberal in
letting people use them for those purposes but simply want to give the
permission.

------
gadders
For people interested in birds and birdsong, I can recommend the Tweet of the
Day podcast by the BBC:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01s6xyk/episodes/downloads](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01s6xyk/episodes/downloads)

"Discover birds through their songs and calls. Each Tweet of the Day begins
with a call or song, followed by a story of fascinating ornithology inspired
by the sound."

------
sharp11
Show HN: Game-based system for learning to identify bird songs and calls. We
use 1000's of Macaulay sounds (under license, of course).
[http://www.larkwire.com](http://www.larkwire.com)

------
jason_slack
I used to work at the Macaulay Library back in the early 2000's and they were
doing cutting edge stuff even back then. Everyone cared very deeply for the
work they were doing.

One thing was that I didn't have a strong interest in ornithology and everyone
else carried binoculars around with them all day, just in case there were
interesting "sightings".

I am glad to see that they are doing well. I miss working there sometimes.

------
moultano
If everyone replaced their ringtone with a birdcall from here, the world would
be a better place.

~~~
cokernel
Unless they all picked the barn owl:
[http://macaulaylibrary.org/audio/50147](http://macaulaylibrary.org/audio/50147)

